# Engine Management Light ON



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

Help. Jumped in my car (bog standard 225 TTC) and after a few mins of normal driving i noticed that the orange/yellow Engine Management Light was on!!! Car is running well, no other warning lights. Pulled over and switched off engine in case it decided to reset itself but on starting engine warning came back on. As car was running ok otherwise, i drove home (approx 75 miles) with light STILL on but car running sweetly. Had a look at the "good book" and it states to take it to Audi but i don't want to pay them a load of money just to put in on a diagnostic machine for it to say faulty sensor and Audi charge me £2-300 for the privelage!!! Could it be a duff sensor or a duff fuse? The manual says there are 4 different fuses to do with the Engine Management System. Too dark to check fuses at mo. Any ideas welcome......  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi I have tha same problem and was at Awesome on Saturday getting cruise control fitted. They have traced it to a cracked gasket where the turbo joins the manifold therefore letting in a little air, they have advised as the car is running fine so should not be a problem. I am getting the gaskets replaced a week Friday.


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

It could be anything... But if it is still running fine it could just be a sensor.

You need to get vag-com on it to look up the fault code and then go from there


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

I have exactly the same thing too.

I think the garage said it was a split (turbo) hose and is being replaced tomorrow.

No real loss of power, although if there is, it is very minimal.

The first time it came on however, there were 3 fault codes (I don't remember these either ). Having had these cleared off, it came back on and they advised it was related to one of the initial 3 (so no charge for 2nd diagnostic check - whohoo!).

It could be anything, but I'm guessing if your engine is still giving power it shouldn't be too bad :0)


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in the same boat and after being quoted from £35 - £66 for VAG check, I decided to purchase my own cable and give it ago myself. Wife has informed me it arrived in post today so gonna attempt when get home!! Will keep you posted!! Car running perfectly tho...


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Ran my scan tonight from cable bought off ebay for £14 and now light has gone off! Only took few minutes so would def reccommend! Happy days :lol:


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

sirmattylad said:


> Ran my scan tonight from cable bought off ebay for £14 and now light has gone off! Only took few minutes so would def reccommend! Happy days :lol:


Where did you get the software from to go with your cable? Ordered a VAG Com cable tonight for £13.

Cheers


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Software came with cable. Think's it's only the one you can download for free off ross tech, so not got full capabilities unless you register but done trick, so I don't care!! Cost £13.99 with free postage from link below.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-VAG-COM-409-1 ... m153.l1262
Hope it helps.


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

sirmattylad said:


> Software came with cable. Think's it's only the one you can download for free off ross tech, so not got full capabilities unless you register but done trick, so I don't care!! Cost £13.99 with free postage from link below.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-VAG-COM-409-1 ... m153.l1262
> Hope it helps.


Once cable turns up i'll see if i get any software with it otherwise i'll be on the scrounge!!! :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

Davy K said:


> Help. Jumped in my car (bog standard 225 TTC) and after a few mins of normal driving i noticed that the orange/yellow Engine Management Light was on!!! Car is running well, no other warning lights. Pulled over and switched off engine in case it decided to reset itself but on starting engine warning came back on. As car was running ok otherwise, i drove home (approx 75 miles) with light STILL on but car running sweetly. Had a look at the "good book" and it states to take it to Audi but i don't want to pay them a load of money just to put in on a diagnostic machine for it to say faulty sensor and Audi charge me £2-300 for the privelage!!! Could it be a duff sensor or a duff fuse? The manual says there are 4 different fuses to do with the Engine Management System. Too dark to check fuses at mo. Any ideas welcome......  [smiley=book2.gif]


Just a quick update on my Engine Management Light, diagnosis and (hopefully) rectification!!  
VAG-Com said it was a fault with engine running too lean so could have been an air leak or fault with the MAF.Took car to garage today and picked it up mid afternoon. Guy says he "..cleaned throttle body and MAF sensor..." and "...it's ok now..." Management light WAS a bit intermittent and it was out when i dropped it off at garage but it's still out so hopefully car fixed once more. Local garage charged me £46 which i think is good as Audi wanted £80 just to Diagnose it. Does that sound ok? 
Will let you's know if it develops fault again.

Cheers

Davy K


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

My EML light kept on coming on in my ibiza... quick clean of the maf sensor and all was fine.


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> My EML light kept on coming on in my ibiza... quick clean of the maf sensor and all was fine.


Seems an easy enough job so i SHOULD be able to "have a dabble" if i get the same indications/VAG-Com results!!! 8)


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

There is a host of other things it could be though... just because that was my solution doesn't mean that IS the solution. From memory my fault code was something about running lean.


----------

